# Modern Warfare 2 Nattyp: Strikt



## bravo-two-zero (21. Juli 2011)

ich weiß, das thema gabs schon gefühlte tausend mal. ich hab auch ohne ende gegooglet, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren.
ich hab ne alicebox 1421 und hab mal zwei screens angehängt. vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer erklären, wo und wie ich was eintragen muss. -,-
dhcp ist aktiviert, keine ahnung wie man ne verdammte, feste ip vergibt. upnp gibts da nirgends. -,- die anleitungen von alice sind auch das allerletzte.

screen 1: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

screen 2: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

Hast du hier schon mal geschaut, im CoD MW2 Sammelthread?


----------



## Groß (21. Juli 2011)

Probier mal die Firewall auszumachen, bei mir hat das geholfen. wenn das Funktioniert musst du dem Antivierenprogramm die Eingehende und Ausgehende verbindung erlauben (iw4mp.exe heißt die)


----------



## bravo-two-zero (21. Juli 2011)

hab die firewall mal deaktiviert, bringt nichts. ._.


----------



## Curry (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen,
Welches OS?
Zusätzliche Firewallsoftware? ZoneAlarm/Avira und co?
Hast du auch wirklich die IP, an der das Port FOrwarding auch geschaltet ist?


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Juli 2011)

hi,

ich benutze win7ultimate 64x
firewall hab ich sonst keine, außer die von windows. sonst hab ich noch avira antivir und spybot -s&d.

hier nochmal zwei screens. ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich die ip adresse habe.

1: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

2: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

gruß


----------



## Curry (22. Juli 2011)

Also die Windowsfirewall hast du mal komplett deaktiviert?

Deaktiviere auch Avira mal. Rechtslkick auf den Schirm in der Taskleiste und dann ganz oben auf "deaktiviere" (oder was dort steht)

Danach mache mal bitte [Start]=>[Ausführen] Und gebe "ipconfig" ein.

Dort müsstest du deien IP sehen. Dass müsste dann die IP sein, die auch im Router für das Portforwarding aktiv ist, sein.

Was der Search&Destroy macht, weiß ich nicht. Falls deaktivierbar, einfach mal machen...

Nachdem die IP verglichen ist und alles an Firewalls aus ist, einfach nochmal probieren und Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Juli 2011)

ip ist genau die, die ich angegeben hab. avira ausgemacht -> kein erfolg.

ich könnt echt kotzen. ._.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juli 2011)

Können denn Leute zu dir verbinden? Also quasi deiner Gruppe beitreten? Bei mir steht auch immer strikt, und es geht trotzdem.

Mal ne andere Frage: Hast du nen Server (FTP, HTTP) oder so? Wenn nicht, solltest du mal so einige Portforwards entfernen.

Ne feste IP stellst du im übrigen auf deinem PC ein un dem Router gibst du nur nen Bereich vor, in dem er variable Adressen vergeben darf.
Bin übrigens auch bei Alice.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (23. Juli 2011)

hi, 

nein können sie nicht. FTP, HTTP hab ich jetzt mal rausgenommen.


----------



## symphonic261 (23. Juli 2011)

Such dir die Ports für MW2 und gib sie (bei mir wars Fritz Box) frei indem du unter Netzwerk auf deinen Router zugreifst.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (24. Juli 2011)

ok, hat sich erledigt. hab nun meinen linksys-router dazwischen geklemmt, ports freigeschaltet und upnp und dmz aktiviert. nun läufts. danke an alle :>


----------



## Curry (24. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß auf dem langen Weg zum Prestige


----------



## Luix (25. Juli 2011)

UPNP UND DMZ aktiviert?

Upnp hätte für sich alleine schon gereicht.
Indem du DMZ aktivierst, werden alle Anfragen aus dem Inet sofort an deinen PC weitergeleitet, was ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt


----------

